# So what do you guys do to stay in shape?



## mgm1984 (Aug 27, 2009)

No P90X junk either.


----------



## Dominion (Aug 27, 2009)

I ride my bike as much and as far as the weather will allow me.  I do hundredpushups.com, twohundredsitups.com and twohundredsquats.com every week.  Try to eat as healthy I can, pay attention to what I'm buying in the store, cut things like soda and other food items containing high fructose corn syrup out of my diet.  I'm not IN shape but I'm working on it.....but isn't round a shape?


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Aug 27, 2009)

Push my luck. ^_^


----------



## harkj (Aug 27, 2009)

I have free weights that i brought up to the station and several of our sub stations have a bench and few others and there is one that has a bow-flex so i just work out at work one day i do upper body and the next i do lower, and the best thing to me is pushups pullups and situps thats what i do the most


----------



## 46Young (Aug 27, 2009)

At the station our tour is 24's, as WOWOWOOOO. On the first day, we do a work performance type circuit. This tour we did Crossfit style PT with 5 one minute rounds of five different exercises, with a one minute rest between the five minute cycle. We each did 3,4,or 5 rounds, depending on capabilities. the stations were wallball, DB/KB swings, bodyweight BB deadlift, box jumps, and burpees. This is intended to simulate the conditioning demands of an MMA fight. Fight conditioning holds parallels to the demands of fireground operations.

The second day, today, we did max effort deadlifts, push presses, and renegade rows. We then did sandbag circuits for 3 minute rounds. Then we either did breathing ladders, or an alternating circuit of sledgehammer shots on a tire, and running around the station. When one person is running, the other one hits with the sledge. when the runner returns, you switch.

On third day, we'll go to the local HS track. We'll do something with kettlebells or dumbbels, such as renegade man makers or thrusters, then do a lap, for 8 rounds. Next, we'll do bleacher hops, sprint the straightaway, then recovery jog back, for 5 rounds. Afterward, we'll either farmer's carry the bells around the track, or do various walking sandbag holds. we're going to build a slosh pipe soon.

On my off days, I'll do either olympic lifting or powerlifting, and finish it with some crossfit style cardio. 

www.firegroundfitness.com is basically how I train, and it should explain some of the above exercises.

I'm up to the round of 18 on the "sissy test"(look it up). It's a real puker!


----------



## Sasha (Aug 28, 2009)

Jogging and yoga.


----------



## Dominion (Aug 28, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Jogging and yoga.



Hippy 

then again I tried yoga and I wasn't able to do it.


----------



## marineman (Aug 28, 2009)

I change my workouts about once a month just to keep it interesting. I have done Billy Blanks boot camp, hundred pushups, tried the 300 workout for a while, bodyweight 500, run, bike, swim (I try to do 1 or 2 triathalons every summer), just got a free copy of P90x so I'm going to try it and see how it goes. 

I used to lift weights but am now finding that the low weight, high reps circuit type training programs offer more of what I am looking for in a routine.


----------



## ldford (Aug 28, 2009)

P90X really kicks a$$. I'm about half way thought and can see a difference.


----------



## motomedic (Aug 28, 2009)

working alot since getting my P card, been just trying to get in the gym an hit the weights, if not weights been running along the river for a few miles. P-90x is a good workout. We have been doing it at the fire station good crew workout. 

The important thing is that you get out and do whatever it is that you like to do and keep fitness a priority. I have seen so many overweight emt's, medic's, and firefighters. its a black eye to the career. there is my rant. Cheers!


----------



## Thindian (Aug 28, 2009)

ldford said:


> P90X really kicks a$$. I'm about half way thought and can see a difference.


I'm a relatively thin guy @ 5'11" and 155lbs. That said, I spend 4 days a week doing compound lifts (Chest days, Back days, Leg days, Arm days), and 2 days a week doing cardio + core workouts. I try to implement strength in my cardio workouts (run with weight packed) as opposed to just running on a treadmill or track. This has kept me in shape for years, it's basically my own modified workout regime, originally deducted from years of high school football


----------



## bunkie (Aug 28, 2009)

I do a ton of cardio and basic weight training to stay toned. I'm extremely active and hyper in nature too though, I dont think my heart rate ever drops under 90. :lol:


----------



## Sasha (Aug 28, 2009)

Dominion said:


> Hippy
> 
> then again I tried yoga and I wasn't able to do it.



Darn proud of it. 

I love yoga, it's easy to do, can be done most anywhere (I've done it at work more than a few times.) and it's great for your muscles, yet calming and relaxing at the same time.


----------



## Flight-LP (Aug 28, 2009)

Continuous expressive interaction activities with a close, co-habitating friend.


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 28, 2009)

Flight-LP said:


> Continuous expressive interaction activities with a close, co-habitating friend.



That's a way to put it that I've never heard before 

As for me... I swim and bike. That's about it. Slacked off during Pschool but I'm at it again now


----------



## Delando (Sep 14, 2009)

yo. New guy.
Swim or Run + Steam room ~ 2hr
or
martial arts~ 1hr h34r:
3-4times a week.

Protein heavy diet and alot of water.


----------



## akflightmedic (Sep 14, 2009)

mgm1984 said:


> So what do you guys do to stay in shape



I eat as much as possible as often as possible, preferably fried.

I drive when I could walk, I take the elevator when I could use stairs.

I sleep often and watch hours and hours of TV.

I very rarely go outside cause it is hot out there.

I stay in shape.

Round is a shape.


----------



## dragonjbynight (Sep 18, 2009)

*Crunches and 8lb dumbell*

I do a series of 240 crunches a day, 20 with feet on floor normal, 20 with right leg down and 20 with left leg down...and again..and again and again. I use a 8 lb dumbell to do curls, lat lifts and some odd excercises i made up on my own. It may not sound like much, but done every day, I have lost 50 pounds in the last couple months....


----------



## Aerin-Sol (Sep 18, 2009)

dragonjbynight said:


> I do a series of 240 crunches a day, 20 with feet on floor normal, 20 with right leg down and 20 with left leg down...and again..and again and again. I use a 8 lb dumbell to do curls, lat lifts and some odd excercises i made up on my own. It may not sound like much, but done every day, I have lost 50 pounds in the last couple months....



Are you doing 240 reps of curls and lat lifts too?


----------



## Delando (Sep 19, 2009)

dragonjbynight said:


> I do a series of 240 crunches a day, 20 with feet on floor normal, 20 with right leg down and 20 with left leg down...and again..and again and again. I use a 8 lb dumbell to do curls, lat lifts and some odd excercises i made up on my own. It may not sound like much, but done every day, I have lost 50 pounds in the last couple months....



Damn. 240 Crunches all in one setting? how much are you resting in between sets? I do sets of 30 w/ 30sec rest in between. 3 set of regulars and 1 set of obliques.


----------



## DV_EMT (Sep 19, 2009)

so would everyone reccomend the P90X? 

me... Protein heavy diet and cardio to keep off the love handles... ususally running on the track or tread.


----------



## dragonjbynight (Sep 22, 2009)

Delando said:


> Damn. 240 Crunches all in one setting? how much are you resting in between sets? I do sets of 30 w/ 30sec rest in between. 3 set of regulars and 1 set of obliques.



I do 10 seconds between angles. then 1 min between sets. Really the way i do it its closer to three sets of sixty. Hard to explain...I do one to work each side and one to do the front..


----------



## dragonjbynight (Sep 22, 2009)

Aerin-Sol said:


> Are you doing 240 reps of curls and lat lifts too?



No, I usually do 5 sets of 20. I am a larger guy to begin with, so I am not worried about gaining mass, just getting back in shape...


----------



## dragonjbynight (Sep 22, 2009)

Delando said:


> yo. New guy.
> Swim or Run + Steam room ~ 2hr
> or
> martial arts~ 1hr h34r:
> ...



Water is key..(mountain dew addict) I use some of those flavor packets and drink at least a gallon a day if possible.  Also at least 20 oz of lowfat milk. good stuff!!


----------



## medicp94dao (Oct 2, 2009)

Just started goin back to gym.... 

Tuesdays-30min on elliptical and 5 min on stair climber.

Thursdays-30 min on elliptical, biceps,back,lats and triceps.

Saturdays-30 min on elliptical, calves,glutes, quads.

I also go on Sundays occasionally.... depends if im in the mood or how big my honey-do list is....

usually do low weight and keep pushin til i cant push anymore.I have cut waaaay back on the soda and fast food. I am drinking close to 80-100 oz of water a day, plus if i do drink soda i have switched to caffeine free, and Fresca or Sprite.


----------



## foxfire (Oct 2, 2009)

DV_EMT said:


> me... Protein heavy diet and cardio to keep off the love handles... ususally running on the track or tread.



what kind of protien are you talking about?


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 2, 2009)

I need to start my other stress reliever/stay in shape activity... Paintball! I haven't played in forever


----------



## Katiedid (Oct 20, 2009)

Swimming, surfing, running, biking, yoga, burpies, squats and a variety of sit ups and push ups. Eat helthy and natural. Organic is better then coventional. DRINK LOTS OF WATER and dont forget to smile


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 20, 2009)

Run lots. As much as I hate running while I am out there, it feels really good when you are done and it also really helps your endurance and whole body/core strength. That has come in handy more than once on fire scenes and back country SARs. 

For strength and stuff like that, I just do various calisthenics, push ups, sit ups, pull ups, dips, and the variations on those, etc. Works really good if you stick to it. You don't bulk up much, but you get the strength. (So if you are after looks, this won't work so good.)


----------



## 46Young (Oct 20, 2009)

In addition to my normal routine, which is a combo of Olympic weightlifting, powerlifting, and crossfit type metcon, I also do around 30-40 mins of hard kettlebell metcon in the station gym prior to the start of my shift. 

I use 2 28kg bells, do sets of 6 thrusters x 10 rounds, currently with 45 secs rest in between. Then I do 6 pullups, followed by 10 cycles of 2 handed swing to goblet squat, 10 reps, also 45 sec rest between sets. 

My alternate routine is kb snatch 12 reps rt side, rest 30 secs, 12 reps left side, for as long as I can go, maybe for 20 mins or so. After failure, I'll rest 1 minute and do 6 one arm thrusters and 6 left arm thrusters for 6-8 rounds as a finisher, 45 second rest between sets.


----------



## MSDeltaFlt (Oct 22, 2009)

mgm1984 said:


> No P90X junk either.


 
I stay in shape by making my lifestyle my hobbie.  Going for the results is one thing, but most of us don't necessarily like doing what it takes to get the results which is why we don't stick with it and lose all that we have gained.  So my hobbie is going to the gym.  I look forward to it because I love going to the gym.  Some guys hunt, fish, and/or golf.  I workout.



Flight-LP said:


> Continuous expressive interaction activities with a close, co-habitating friend.


 
Practice makes perfect.  It's great cardio.  Technique is everything.  Only thing is warm up before, cool down after, and pace yourself.  Pace yourself.  Pace yourself.  Pace yourself.  Don't want to throw your back out.


----------



## SA_Medic (Oct 22, 2009)

I am an avid Paintball player and regularly head up the mountains for a few hours / days hiking


----------



## WarDance (Oct 22, 2009)

I run.  Marathons and pretty soon ultramarathons.  I've just got to get over the messed up ankle first.


----------



## ZVNEMT (Oct 24, 2009)

We keep a curling bar at the station, and I train in brazilian jiu-jitsu 3-4 times a week. unfortunately i suck at it and will be lucky to ever get my blue belt....


----------



## downunderwunda (Oct 24, 2009)

Round is a shape........


----------



## 46Young (Oct 25, 2009)

ZVNEMT said:


> We keep a curling bar at the station, and I train in brazilian jiu-jitsu 3-4 times a week. unfortunately i suck at it and will be lucky to ever get my blue belt....



An hour or two of class aren't enough. You don't spend nearly enough time rolling. You need to get together with a few classmates and drill moves - armbars, mount escapes, combos, whatever. Make it second nature. Train your guard by holding it from a heavy bag, and progressing to heavy bag situps. Train you grip with Gi pullups. Drill burpees until you die. Do rosstraining.com type metcon to the point that you're a machine. Keep threatening submissions, and generally tire them out. Then you can do whatever you want. You know, the point where your opponent takes a big gulp of air and then sighs, that's your cue to put it on them. Keep at it. A blue belt knows most of the moves, going purple-brown-black is only a matter of learning the chess game.


----------



## DV_EMT (Oct 26, 2009)

foxfire said:


> what kind of protien are you talking about?



meats mostly. Steak, Chicken, Fish. but I throw in some veggies here and there.


----------

